# Community > Resource Library >  The Golden Century

## nor-west

Does anyone know where I can obtain a copy of this book written by John Knibbs? Its a history of BSA rifles I believe. 

Thanks Jeff

----------


## muzza

Here ya go Jeff - save your pocket money for a while , wont you ?

https://biblio.co.nz/9780951131701

----------


## muzza

and a selection of other John Knibbs books 
https://www.abebooks.co.uk/book-sear...r/john-knibbs/

----------


## Fireflite

Revised edition might be a little more palatable price wise

LJ & BSA Air Rifles Book - John Knibbs International Ltd

----------


## nor-west

Thanks  @muzza and  @Fireflite I'm looking for the definite history of BSA rifles not really concerned with air rifles yet (maybe when the 3rd trance comes in) and it's that and wooden spears!

----------


## muzza

not spears mate - you might trip and hurt someone .....

Tried all my usual rare-book supplies - that first one is the best i could do for you

----------


## huntsika

Are there any particular parts/sections/rifles you want?

I actually have a copy somewhere.  Paid about $350 for it landed a number of years ago - was expecting something enormous and authoritative - what turned up was very much an ordinary small to medium sized book without as much detail as you would think...  

I was to be honest quite disappointed.

Still a great book but hard to see the $$$$

----------


## nor-west

> Are there any particular parts/sections/rifles you want?
> 
> I actually have a copy somewhere.  Paid about $350 for it landed a number of years ago - was expecting something enormous and authoritative - what turned up was very much an ordinary small to medium sized book without as much detail as you would think...  
> 
> I was to be honest quite disappointed.
> 
> Still a great book but hard to see the $$$$


Majestic stuff mainly, trigger adjustment  etc.

----------


## muzza

https://www.google.com/search?q=BSA+...hrome&ie=UTF-8

----------

